# The Official SEMA Show After Party, And Everyone's Invited.



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Crazy!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I really wish they would make the SEMA show open to the public but I guess this is a good start! Can't wait to see some coverage! Any fellow forum members actually attending the SEMA show or personally know anybody who is?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

AutoGuide.com said:


> Click here for more details on SEMA Ignited.



Will there be live TV coverage of this SEMA Ignited?


----------

